# Five whole years! Where's my present?



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I registered on this day five years ago, member #5. I think, except for ehMax, this makes me the oldest active member. Do I get a prize?  Well, probably not. After all, one should remember, "ask not what your favourite Mac online community can do for you, ask what you can do for your favourite Mac online community".


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

That's awesome Bjornbro!!!! 5 years, that's pretty darn cool.  Glad to have you around for so long! Here's to the next 5 years!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

you need another 5 years to redo your sig? 

congrats, baybay!


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Do I get a prize for coming here - but *not* registering? I was here for a *long* time before I registered...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I just passed my join date of February 16, 2001, so am now working on completing year five.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Congrats, Bjornbro! You are truly one of the originals! 

Say...wouldn't it be cool to have ehmax list the first fifty or one hundred citizens here at ehmac? Just so's we could see how many are still active?

A bit of history for this board. Might be cool to know this stuff, if you ask me.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

If i had the power , i would make an honourable citizen out of you. 

and an allmighty citizen of me...


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Bjornbro's member number is 5. I wonder who occupies 1 through 4?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the Mayor was the number one citizen. Later on he decided to go icognito and signed in as "Ehmax", so his "number" is now something in the forties or thereabouts. 

I have no idea who the other originals were. I got here when there was about 500 members and I'm number 531.

But I think it'd be interesting to know how many of those first pioneers are still with us.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MacNutt - How would you define first pioneers?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

here is the first page of the ehmac directory, sorted according to join date.

apparently ehmac had quite the membership drive on Dec 31st, 1969.


file_open_error
New Neighbour
Dec 31st, 1969 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
Clarus
New Neighbour
Feb 17th, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
Polarbear
New Neighbour
Feb 17th, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
hamfisted
New Neighbour
Feb 17th, 2000 3 Dec 31st, 1969 
ehMax
Mayor of ehMac
Feb 17th, 2000 2,738 Feb 17th, 2000 
Beach
New Neighbour
Feb 18th, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
Jason
New Neighbour
Feb 18th, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
Queen Bee
New Neighbour
Feb 18th, 2000 2 Dec 31st, 1969 
crsh
New Neighbour
Feb 18th, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
fever
New Neighbour
Feb 19th, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
Bjornbro
Full Citizen
Feb 19th, 2000 697 Feb 19th, 2005 
pattys
New Neighbour
Feb 20th, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
A2Michael
New Neighbour
Feb 21st, 2000 1 Dec 31st, 1969 
Think Mac
New Neighbour
Feb 21st, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
Winger
New Neighbour
Feb 21st, 2000 1 Dec 31st, 1969 
bmac
New Neighbour
Feb 21st, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
iGuppy
New Neighbour
Feb 21st, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
AAPLboy
New Neighbour
Feb 22nd, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
gpaquet
New Neighbour
Feb 23rd, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
appletech
New Neighbour
Feb 25th, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
michaelh
New Neighbour
Feb 26th, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
cybermac
New Neighbour
Feb 28th, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
Dennis
New Neighbour
Feb 29th, 2000 4 Dec 31st, 1969 
mycatsnameis
Full Citizen
Mar 3rd, 2000 380 Feb 6th, 2005 
Fred Samne
New Neighbour
Mar 5th, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
hayesk
Full Citizen
Mar 5th, 2000 326 Feb 20th, 2005 
anon
New Neighbour
Mar 7th, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
jhubert
New Neighbour
Mar 12th, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
peg
New Neighbour
Mar 13th, 2000 0 Dec 31st, 1969 
Obsidian72
New Neighbour
Mar 14th, 2000 4 Dec 31st, 1969


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I don't really know. The first fifty? The first one hundred?

Seems to me that those first few were really adding their voices to something that was barely there. Those of us who came later were just joining into a loud chorus.

I'm always interested in the historical origins of something that became big and noteworthy. How did it start? Where did it come from? What did those first few do and say? How often did they post?

Might be cool to know more about the early days of ehmac.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

ok apparently the actual join date is on the left. i don't know what the 1969 is.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

a more interesting list would be the first 50 to make it to full citizen status, as most people who sign up never make it that far.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

With you on that. Can anyone elighten the rest of us about the early pioneers of this community?

Where the heck is StrongBlade when you need him?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i vaguely recall someone saying ehmac started out as a commercial venture that didn't quite pan out. i could be wrong on this, but i think it might have been a web store selling apple equipment originally.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

TMR - As I recall, at the close of January 2001 ehMac had only a handful of people with over 100 posts with one prevalent post whore who had a new member flame him into reality. FWIW, I joined January 16th of that year.

You may want to look at the WayBackMachine on archive.org to get an idea as to a few of the old looks that ehMac took on. I just found the article that lead me to ehMac in the first place.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And I got here about one year later. (when ehmac first went online...I was slaving away in a fetid steaming rice paddy in the eastern Cuban hinterlands. Electricity was rare. The internet was unknown.)

Anyone got any more info on the early days of ehmac? I find it rather interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

After January 2001, ehMac has always been a forum based website with an emphasis on the Canadian Mac Community, with an Anything Mac section, a Help section, and the Trading Post. Since then, Everything Else, eh?! has been added. (In general). This is from my own personal experience however. Before Jan. 2001, you'll have to check with ehMax and Bjornbro and see if they have any memories.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I know exactly how it went after I joined in Jan of 2002. Chapter and verse.

What I'm curious about is the very early days...when this forum only had about fifty or so members.

THAT particular bit of ehmac history might be quite interesting. At least to me.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I am also workin on 5th year, wow, already???


----------

